# help



## cwakefield (Oct 1, 2014)

I had a difficult time letting go and reining in my divorce atty. Now it's been 3 years, not just my issue, but another attorney and my soon to be ex issues, too. Was startled to hear how much of a codependent that I am according to my recovery sponsors. what is the average time for a divorce to be completed of there's complicated financial issues?


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Depends on how cooperative you and your Ex can be, state laws and how honest your lawyers are. Could take days to years. No two divorces are alike.


----------

